# Plot aus Illustrator macht normale Linien zu gestrichelten



## eka (10. Januar 2004)

Ich in Vektorworks erstellte Zeichnungen per eps in Illustrator gezogen. Nun habe ich einen Probeplott gemacht und sämtliche Strichzeichnungen waren gestrichelt, anstatt normal. Ich habe unterschiedliche Strichstärken versucht, die Transparenz ausgestellt, sämtliche Plotereinstellungen verändert, als PSD exportiert - nichts. Die Linien sind und bleiben gestrichelt. Hat einer eine Erklärung, oder noch besser: Eine Lösung

Vielen lieben Dank


----------



## Hercules (13. Januar 2004)

Du könntest mal probieren die Konturen auf Ppasskreuze zu stellen, aber eigentlich passiert das ja nur bei LserDruckern.
#oder meinst du, dass die Linien richtig gestrichelt sin ...


----------

